# how to question - Demounting Frags/Corals from plugs



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello,

Is there a way to remove a frag/coral from its plug? I seem to be getting the odd frag that is stuck on a plug I don't want. 

Is there a safe way to remove the plugs without destroying the frag/coral?

Recommendations please, hopefully from those of you who have done it and succeeded.

Thanks.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I break them all off!! It depends on the growth. If it is fairly new, just pry it off with a screw driver or chisel. If the coral has started to encrust, it's a bit trickier, but a pair of vise grips will crush it piece by piece. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Bone cutters work very well and a razor works somewhat well.
If it is encrusted you have to decide to put the whole plug on or break off the main part and then let whatever doesn't come off grow on the plug


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

If its a somewhat newly mounted a razor blade or flat head screw driver or chisel will work. if it's starting to encrust the plug just glue it down as is, you may have to snap off the stem 1st if its a traditional plug


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks all.

I snapped some, and broke the plug off the other ones that were encrusting.

Look much better without the ugly plug sticking out!!


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

paulie said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I snapped some, and broke the plug off the other ones that were encrusting.
> 
> Look much better without the ugly plug sticking out!!


Thats why I use frag disks


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I am still waiting for pictures. Am I the only one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

*Pictures?*

Pictures of what mate? Me snapping my corals off their plugs?

As the tank, despite being the live rock and sand being mature, is only full of frags, not much to see for the next several months, but I can get you one if you want one!!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Of the coral attached to that plug of course! Frag pictures are enjoyed as much as colony pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Okay I get ya!!

All but two are removed from their plugs (hammer and frogspawn). Just like to test areas with plugs on them then I can demount and bond to the rock.

So, without further idle chit chat...

FTS with my little frags in their glory!



Not the best pic I know, but that's my baby!!!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice. The rock work is going to great as the tank matures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice set up !


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks guys.

It just needs time now...


----------

